# A pregnent Crawfish



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Tommorrow i'm going out and buying a 10 or 20 gallon for the female and her offspring to grow up in. I found out that my crawfish was pregnent tonight and would like to keep the offspring. Anything that you can tell me to help these little guys to survive would be helpful.

I'm going to try to get some plants and a nice setup for them. Just wanted to know what kinda filteration i would need what temp and what food would be needed.

Thanks,

Kam


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

keep things the same as the other tank. if the conditions were good enough to breed in the babies will be fine in the same conditions. if you move her keep the temp the same as the other tank and crayfish arent really fans of plants....... maybe get some rocks instead of plants.

as for food i really havent a clue but i know mine eat shrimp so maybe put a piece of shrimp in there for them to all feed on together..... i really dont know food wise about babies tho.

good luck


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

thank you that is good advice.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you can get some java moss that may be good for the babies when they first hatch out. It'll be somewhere for them to hide and providing it comes from an established tank it'll also likely have the little bits of this n' that, that they'll be able to eat.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

it takes 4 to 6 weeks for eggs to hatch and females usualy have about 200 eggs. as for food they will eat small stuff in your aquarium thats floating around that we cannot see however i would also crush up some flake food to almost powder like and feed them.also make sure theres quite a bit of structure for them to hide they like to be loaners at times even babies.so maybe some rocks and alot of plants. dont get alarmed if after their born and a few more weeks they will shed their shells because these little guys will be growing


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

well went to wally world(walmart) got myself a 10 gallon a 3 stage filter for up to 15 gallons, a 10-30 gallon heater and some nice blue green substrate gravel. Along with a air strip. hopefully she likes the new place, I put a cave in there for her and she went straight to it. Now i'm just wondering if I can get some guppies to put in there or will they threaten the new baby crawfish?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

PiranhaStein said:


> well went to wally world(walmart) got myself a 10 gallon a 3 stage filter for up to 15 gallons, a 10-30 gallon heater and some nice blue green substrate gravel. Along with a air strip. hopefully she likes the new place, I put a cave in there for her and she went straight to it. Now i'm just wondering if I can get some guppies to put in there or will they threaten the new baby crawfish?


depending on how big the babies are you may lose some to the guppies i would stay away from the guppies till the babies get a little bigger then go for it


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, that's what i was thinking. I'll get some guppies in there once the babies get to be a little size. I wish i could add something to add to the tank because right now there is nothing going on in the tank.

I'm going to start a brine shrimp hatchery as on wensday when the lps is half off.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

The water is a little cloudy, i rinsed the gravel 3 times for each bag and i have a 3 stage filter on it. What would be making the water cloudy, is it something with the eggs hatching or something?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bare bottom tank is easiest, what species of crayfish do you have?

watch out for filters sucking the babies in, feed lots and be carefull as they grow as they will fight and pull arms off each other.

they can have loads of babies at a time, ask your LFS if they will take some once they are a cm or two.

the parent crayfish should not bother the babies.



PiranhaStein said:


> The water is a little cloudy, i rinsed the gravel 3 times for each bag and i have a 3 stage filter on it. What would be making the water cloudy, is it something with the eggs hatching or something?


the water is cloudy because the tank is cycling click here


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply innes. I already purchased some gravel for the tank and I really can't visually handle a bare tank setup. I put a new dishwashing large sponge on the end of the filter intake so it does not pull the baby crawfish in. I want to put guppies in there because ever since i put the cave in there is nothing going on in the tank the momma just sits in there.

The water has cleared up so I'm happy about that, and the momma seems happy as I hand feed her the same food that I feed to the p's which the male in the p tank loves as does she now. I beleive the crawfish are Cambarellus maculatus or frekled crawfish. There regular brown that I just bought at the lps.

No babies yet but i'm pretty sure she has had eggs for over 3 weeks now. Can't wait to see the little guys hatch.

Thanks for all the advice guys so far so good, we'll see what type of success ratio were looking at for survivors.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be leaving for a week starting tommorow. I just changed 30% of the water and did a gravel vac it's pretty good. What should I put in the tank to feed them, I'm having a neighbor come by to feed my p's everyday. I purchased Bottom Feeder food the discs from hikari and she hasn't taken to it yet. She does like my fish mixture that I give to my p's so I'll have my lady drop one of those in every other day or so. I'm also going to have her add some goldfish flake powder to when I leave.

Anything else I can do to help the situation I bought a bunch more decor for hiding places and cover the intake of the sponge, if there is anything else you can think of let me know.

Thanks for your help everyone you've been a life safer,

Kam

The babies haven't hatched yet, and I won't be around to shake them off, i'm worried she'll eat them but hopefully I will have a good amount of survivors.

heres the daddy
View attachment 97926


and two pics of the mommy.

View attachment 97925
View attachment 97924


And here is a picture of the 10gallon tank.
View attachment 97927


----------

